# Show us your bioactive set up



## vampstorso (Jan 14, 2018)

I think more people have these than first thought...

Does anyone have photos for their bioactive set ups?
I guess I am interested in truly bioactive (insects to help break stuff down etc), and also naturalistic enclosures that aren't bioactive. 

I've not tried an enclosure with a drainage layer, substrate, and springtails etc (though I now finally know what those weird little critters outside are!), But I'd like to give it a go. I have had more naturally presented enclosures.

I'd love to see what people have and a little bit of information about your experiences.


I understand you'd still want to remove the main mass of droppings etc.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 14, 2018)

oh goodie! bio active set ups are insanely cool, following for sure!


----------



## Foozil (Jan 14, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing what people have to show, thinking about making a few, they are amazing!


----------



## Josch (Jan 22, 2018)

This is not a terrarium for Australian reptiles, but fits well with the theme. It is inhabited by a pair of Algyroides moreoticus. In the rear third is the planter with constantly moist soil and moss and bark pieces. This is inhabited by Porcellionides pruinosus.


----------

